# Stansbury lake



## ktrout

Hit Stansbury lake with a friend early this morning. I caught five bass in a couple of hours, two were actually caught on Mill Pond and the rest at Stansbury. My buddy caught one small one. The largest came on a topwater Rapala. The others were caught on a small husky jerk rapala but were not picture worthy. There were tons of small sunfish all along the shore at Stansbury. The shoreline along Mill pond was really shallow and not very conducive for fishing a Rapala.

[attachment=0:30vasc7f]100_1792_edited3.jpg[/attachment:30vasc7f]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

OMG, your not going to eat that thing are you? :lol: You know how much fertilizer and bug killer ends up in that thing?


----------



## LOAH

Bruiser!

Nice job.


----------



## cheech

Hope you don't get busted fishing out there. Hope you put em back too..


----------



## ktrout

cheech said:


> Hope you don't get busted fishing out there. Hope you put em back too..


My friend lives out there so no need to worry about me. And I didn't keep any bass nor do I plan to in the future, so no need to worry about that either.


----------



## Nor-tah

I think Cheech may have ment in the Mill Pond which is also private.. I know they give permission at times too though so you were probablly good.


----------



## ktrout

I was under the impression that Mill Pond was public. I will probably only fish Stansbury when I go back anyways as the fishing seemed to be better there.


----------



## wshiwsfshn

ktrout said:


> I was under the impression that Mill Pond was public. I will probably only fish Stansbury when I go back anyways as the fishing seemed to be better there.


Wait.... all the no trespassing signs posted everywhere you can park or get near the pond didn't tip you off?


----------



## ktrout

Wait.... all the no trespassing signs posted everywhere you can park or get near the pond didn't tip you off?[/quote]

The private lake signs were posted at Stansbury and I didn't see anything where I was fishing at Mill pond.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

ktrout said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't get busted fishing out there. Hope you put em back too..
> 
> 
> 
> My friend lives out there so no need to worry about me. And I didn't keep any bass nor do I plan to in the future, so no need to worry about that either.
Click to expand...

I want your friends name and address, I'm going to investigate more into this!


----------



## Nor-tah

Haha lay off the dude. I just want to know where you parked at the mill pond. I am yet to find an area without signs! Glad all the bassys went back.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I was just playin by the way.


----------



## ktrout

Nor-tah said:


> Haha lay off the dude. I just want to know where you parked at the mill pond. I am yet to find an area without signs! Glad all the bassys went back.


I'm not worried about them Nortah, and I took fixedblade's as a joke anyways. I don't know the area well because this is only my second time going there, but we parked at the boat ramp area of Stansbury. It was really close to the golf course with a fairly big size parking lot. We walked a very short distance to what I am guessing is Mill pond (it was much smaller than Stansbury and had much dirtier water).

I am not sure why Stansbury park would say you need to have a license to fish Mill pond unless it was a public fishery. "Stansbury Lake is a private lake; therefore no fishing license is required for residents or their guests, however, a Utah State fishing license is required to fish on the Millpond."


----------



## cheech

Fish the toilet pond all you want. 

I fished it today I love living here.


----------



## wshiwsfshn

Sorry, it looks like we are talking about a different Mill pond. I was referring to the mill pond in Lehi. It looks like you are talking about the one in Stansbury park. 

My apologies. 

JD


----------



## Pez Gallo

NO ONE is allowed to fish Cheech's private fishin hole.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pez Gallo said:


> *NO ONE is allowed to fish Cheech's private fishin hole*.


You mean Cheech and fixed blades!


----------



## Nor-tah

wshiwsfshn said:


> Sorry, it looks like we are talking about a different Mill pond. I was referring to the mill pond in Lehi. It looks like you are talking about the one in Stansbury park.
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> JD


+1


----------



## cheech

fixed blade said:


> [quote="Pez Gallo":3vvq5a2m]*NO ONE is allowed to fish Cheech's private fishin hole*.


You mean Cheech and fixed blades![/quote:3vvq5a2m]
LOL. Sounds good to me.


----------



## lehi

Whoa cheech... when were you banned from UOTF? Im registered there but don't visit it much.


----------



## cheech

It only lasted a few weeks...


----------



## Improv

Cheech, 
You got band on UOTF?[attachment=0:2vloht33]Nelson-Haha.jpg[/attachment:2vloht33]


----------



## redsetter

Ben: Check your messages


----------



## Improv

Sounds good. Check your message.


----------



## Snipe

at one time i lived on the lake. Sure miss it. but i don't miss the drive to work


----------

